# Age of Mythology mit gleichen Keys im LAN



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2011)

Hi, nur eine kurze Frage:

Weiß jemand, ob man mit zwei identischen Keys - also zwei gleichen Spielversionen - das uralte Age of Mythology im LAN spielen kann? Eine CD erfordet das Spiel ja nicht. Ich möchte nachher das mit jemandem spielen, aber in unsrem lokalen Laden bekommt man das Teil nicht. Über Amazon wirds heute Abend kaum da sein. :/


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.  Da spiele im LAN generell eigentlich nie auf keys schauen.  Außer du musst auf platform wie steam spielen,  dann könnte es Probleme geben.  Dies sollte für aom aber nicht gelten.


----------



## Ent (23. März 2011)

also bei uns auf LANs gings immer ohne probleme mit den gleichen key(war mit der Titans Expansion)
aber AoM selbst hatte bei manchen probleme bereitet und ging nicht,
bei denen es ging war es kein problem zusammen zuspielen


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2011)

Okey danke euch.


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2011)

Es funktioniert, genau wie alle Age of Empires Spiele.


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es funktioniert, genau wie alle Age of Empires Spiele.



Hatte AoE überhaupt nen Key??


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Hatte AoE überhaupt nen Key??



Also das 3te schon, beim 2ten glaube ich nur die Eroberer-Erweiterung.


----------

